# B14 - RotaryRyan's 95 200sx



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey guys. I just set up my cardomain page. Tell me what you think. :cheers: 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/605448/1


----------



## Collanor (Jan 7, 2005)

cool, nice car! I like the hood.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks clean, I would def. change the grill. It would give it that more sporty look and paint around the gauges and your set.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Looks clean, I would def. change the grill. It would give it that more sporty look and paint around the gauges and your set.


I was thinking about those two very things. How hard is it to get the piece around the gauges out?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RotaryRyan said:


> I was thinking about those two very things. How hard is it to get the piece around the gauges out?


Very easy, once you get to it, its common sence on how to take it apart.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats one of the best lookin 1.6 200s around man

nicely done


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> thats one of the best lookin 1.6 200s around man
> 
> nicely done


Thanks, man Not bad for a 16 year old, ayy? lol


----------



## Boosted1991 (Dec 22, 2004)

Time for the big brother


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Boosted1991 said:


> Time for the big brother


?????

What?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

good looking car. I like the hood how it looks with the white! The only thing I'm wondering about is the double tachs. Is your other one broken or something? Also how in the hell does a 16 yo afford that? Good job thogh :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

91sentra said:


> good looking car. I like the hood how it looks with the white! The only thing I'm wondering about is the double tachs. Is your other one broken or something? Also how in the hell does a 16 yo afford that? Good job thogh :thumbup:


stock tachs are not very accurate, check out project 1.6 on NPM


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> stock tachs are not very accurate, check out project 1.6 on NPM


Exactly. At some rpm's, they read 500 rpms different.

Thanks for the nice words guys. I work 5 days a week, and spend lots of the money i make on my car.


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

i had the exact same sift knob before i bought a B&M short shifter that came with its own knob
nice ride


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Really nice and clean 200 you have there  Keep up the good work, you know these cars have potential.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> Exactly. At some rpm's, they read 500 rpms different.
> 
> Thanks for the nice words guys. I work 5 days a week, and spend lots of the money i make on my car.


I was just joking about that. Your car still looks hella good though that why i want to get a b14 now! I wish i could dump ALL my money in my car but that cant happen if you have rent and a g/f.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks nice man...very nice


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like the rims


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

nice car... though i always cry when i see hood pins on a c/f hood ( i've had my fiber images hood for prob 4 years now with no pins... and no problems!) 

but really, i just wanna know the point of the diamond plating in the engine bay?


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

WRteam200sx said:


> nice car... though i always cry when i see hood pins on a c/f hood ( i've had my fiber images hood for prob 4 years now with no pins... and no problems!)
> 
> but really, i just wanna know the point of the diamond plating in the engine bay?


Its a heat shield. And yes, it works. 

Recently after i put my headers on, my alternator went bad. It could have been due to the high heat on it so....... i put that there. You can stick your hand down there and feel a big difference in temperature on either side.


----------

